# Swimming pool equipment.



## MaidenScotland

Hi

Does anyone know where I can find a shop that sells swimming pool equipment?
I need new lights.
The shop off Damascus St is no longer there.

Thanks

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

65 views and no address lol


----------



## expatinalex

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a shop that sells swimming pool equipment?
> I need new lights.
> The shop off Damascus St is no longer there.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maiden



Hi Maiden

As I am the 100th person to view i will reply...............Sorry Maiden can't help you


----------



## NZCowboy

But if we post a name of a business or a link wouldn't it be considered advertising?


----------



## MaidenScotland

NZCowboy said:


> But if we post a name of a business or a link wouldn't it be considered advertising?




Yes if the person who owns the business wants to advertise then yes they must pay a premium rate.. just as they do on your site.
I would not accept a new member suddenly appearing and telling me about a great shop that sells these... too convient.

Maiden


----------



## Sam

Have you tried asking hotels?

Otherwise there's that big French pool company that has designed and built loads of the hotel pools here... now to remember their name...

Give me some time, I'll come back to you on that. Something like dejolie (?!). When I remember I'll google it!!!


----------



## Sam

Or yellow pages????

lol


----------



## Sam

Lol, was trying to search in Google and got a link to this thread coming up on the first page!!!

Anyway... I remembered the name :d

The Desjoyaux group : Swimming pool, Desjoyaux - pool equipment and pool accessories

The link above is the main site, just checking now to see if they list the Egyptian contacts, offices, warehouses or whatever they have here.

Contact : Piscines Desjoyaux, vente piscine hors sol et enterrée, accessoire piscine

Got it... in Heliopolis. Now you'll tell me that's the one that's closed!! Lol.


----------



## julie26haley

Does any one know where I can buy pool supplies? I need an for my pool. I'm having trouble with my pool's chlorine. Last night when I'm finished swimming I felt this itchy feeling. HELP!


----------



## MaidenScotland

julie26haley said:


> Does any one know where I can buy pool supplies? I need an for my pool. I'm having trouble with my pool's chlorine. Last night when I'm finished swimming I felt this itchy feeling. HELP!




Hi Julie


Sorry but this is the Egypt room and I have no knowledge of swimming pool equipment in the USA

Maiden


----------

